# Leg Cramps



## MaryClaire (Feb 5, 2012)

They mostly happen to me in the middle of the night. When they're in my calves I can walk them off but I get some dooseys in my thighs. The pain is horrible!! I mean they bring me to tears sometimes. I don't get them every night. I asked my knee doc about them. He wasn't surprised that I get them. He said it was because I was compensating for my bad knees in the way I walked.

Does anyone else suffer from leg cramps? Any remedies?


----------



## topher38 (Feb 5, 2012)

I get them sometimes, now that I have started walking more. just getting some activities in my life. it is always my left hip. I have a bad knee on that side from my footballs days. I rub it down and try to get it loose, but yes it hurts like hell..


----------



## Tina (Feb 5, 2012)

I have fibromyalgia and can get them all over my body. I've even had muscle spasms/cramps/charlie horses in the muscles where my neck and skull meet and my hairline. It blows. I have flexeril for when they get really bad, though nothing takes them away completely.

I can sympathize with you.


----------



## MzDeeZyre (Feb 5, 2012)

MaryClaire said:


> They mostly happen to me in the middle of the night. When they're in my calves I can walk them off but I get some dooseys in my thighs. The pain is horrible!! I mean they bring me to tears sometimes. I don't get them every night. I asked my knee doc about them. He wasn't surprised that I get them. He said it was because I was compensating for my bad knees in the way I walked.
> 
> Does anyone else suffer from leg cramps? Any remedies?



I've suffered from them from time to time. My Dr. recommended that I drink more water before going to bed, as they can come from being dehydrated. But she also recommended that I eat more bananas, as I could also be low on potassium. I haven't had them in quite some time, but I do usually drink 8-12 oz of water the hour before I go to bed. 

I hope you find relief!!


----------



## Tina (Feb 5, 2012)

Mz Dee is right potassium might help. Potatoes, bananas, Gatorade. Also magnesium might help, too.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 6, 2012)

I get them really bad so I have a prescription for potassium and also drink plenty of liquids and avoid caffeine (a natural diuretic) because I have a low tolerance for dehydration. Also if I drink too much straight hard liquor (I like my martinis with no vermouth), that's a guaranteed night of leg cramps.
I used to take OTC potassium pills and I tried the banana and other high in potassium food thing as well and I still would wake up screaming and spend half the night pacing if I could walk at all. Only the prescription strength works for me.


----------



## Windigo (Feb 6, 2012)

I'd say get your blood checked, I had those cramps too when I was severely deficient in B12 levels and had low iron as well. Since I'm taking b12 pills I no longer have cramps in my legs during the night.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 6, 2012)

That's possible too. But I get B12 shots every month and take prescription iron too and still get them, but definitely a lot less. Labwork is def worth looking into.


----------



## MaryClaire (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for all of the advice. I do get bloodwork annually and my levels are good (potassium, iron, etc). I do think it's probably more of the dehydration thing and I did forget about caffeine being a diuretic! DUH!!


----------



## thatgirl08 (Feb 7, 2012)

I get them sometimes from being on my feet for several hours a day at work. I've found that stretching at some point during my work day or before bed can help.


----------



## lypeaches (Feb 10, 2012)

Yep, I get them in my calves. 

Downward Dog yoga pose works pretty well for stretching. Also, sometimes I do trigger point pressure massage using my peg board, or a tennis ball. 

Cyclobenzaprine (flexeril) is a beautiful thing.


----------



## DevilynStJames (Feb 10, 2012)

I get horrible one after I go out dancing. So I try to keep hydrated, but I also take 2 Quianine pills before going to bed. You can get them at the pharamacy.


----------



## CastingPearls (Feb 10, 2012)

DevilynStJames said:


> I get horrible one after I go out dancing. So I try to keep hydrated, but I also take 2 Quianine pills before going to bed. You can get them at the pharamacy.


YES, quinine pills do work for a lot of people! So does tonic water (which contains it) if you can get over the taste. (I like it myself, but my charlie horses require something stronger)


----------



## MisticalMisty (Feb 11, 2012)

Leg cramps were one of the symptoms I had when I was diagnosed with Diabetes..if you are having any other symptoms...you may get checked.

Also, I have a really high arch/instep and if I wear shoes that have no arch support, I will have killer leg cramps...so maybe try inserts in your shoes or choosing shoes with more arch support.

If I can feel my muscles tightening, I will take a legatrim before bed. It's OTC, doesn't leave me groggy the next day..and really works to ward them off.

I do keep a bottle of flexerill in the medicine cabinet *I have muscle issues about twice a year so I end up with a supply..lol*..and if I just can't seem to get rid of one...I'll take 1/2.


----------



## QuasimodoQT (Feb 15, 2012)

My mom told me about this once when I was young, and then when I next had leg cramps, I couldn't remember what she said to use. I dragged myself from my bed to the kitchen and started trying stuff. When I put the vinegar on the contracted muscle, it eased up immediately. 

I go through phases of muscle cramping, most recently in my ribs, so I keep a little bottle of apple cider vinegar handy and a cloth to make a quick compress. I still can't believe it helps so much. I read something a long time ago that it has to do with the enzymes affecting the nerves firing- something like that. I don't care, works for me. 

And then, on the preventive side, yes, enough potassium and good hydration.


----------



## joswitch (Feb 15, 2012)

MaryClaire said:


> They mostly happen to me in the middle of the night. When they're in my calves I can walk them off but I get some dooseys in my thighs. The pain is horrible!! I mean they bring me to tears sometimes. I don't get them every night. I asked my knee doc about them. He wasn't surprised that I get them. He said it was because I was compensating for my bad knees in the way I walked.
> 
> Does anyone else suffer from leg cramps? Any remedies?



Try a glass of tonic water (must be the real stuff with quinine in it) about half an hour before bed.

Also - a relaxing soak in a hot bath, generally useful for aches + pains...


----------



## joswitch (Feb 15, 2012)

MaryClaire said:


> They mostly happen to me in the middle of the night. When they're in my calves I can walk them off but I get some dooseys in my thighs. The pain is horrible!! I mean they bring me to tears sometimes. I don't get them every night. I asked my knee doc about them. He wasn't surprised that I get them. He said it was because I was compensating for my bad knees in the way I walked.
> 
> Does anyone else suffer from leg cramps? Any remedies?



Try a glass of tonic water (must be the real stuff with quinine in it) about half an hour before bed.

Also - a relaxing soak in a hot bath, generally useful for aches + pains...

Also, also - what everybody else said re. Potassium, vitamins, minerals, water and avoiding diuretics... All good advice...

Hope you get it sorted! let us know if you find a solution that works for you!


----------



## MaryClaire (Feb 15, 2012)

Well I know I'm not diabetic. I try to keep hydrated and my potassium is good. I forgot about the tonic water thing, I have heard that. I'm super intrigued by the vinegar! I'm going to keep a little bottle next to my bed and see what happens. Luckily I haven't had one since I posted this question - knock on wood! 

Again thank you for all of the great suggestions, I really appreciate it!


----------



## Tad (Feb 16, 2012)

When I was younger I used to have these wake me up sporadically. At some point I heard (or thought I heard, I could have mis-remembered) that low zink could be a cause. After that I started taking a daily broad range vitamin (one of those that has like 29 supplements in it, including zink). And I stopped getting them. Last summer I ran out of my vitamin pills and was slow to get new ones, and after about a week without, I was woken up one night by a calf cramp. I got vitamins the next day, and had no repeat.

Now, I absolutely admit that:
- it could be all in my head.
- it could be something else in the vitamin pill beyond zink
- even if it is zink, that could just be me.

Still, taking a good multi-vitamin every day, if you are not, isn't apt to do you any harm (other than costing you maybe 25 cents), and maybe could do some good, so....maybe another thing to try?


----------

